# midi für anfänger



## chromazone (21. Februar 2009)

Wer kann mir helfen?
Habe mir das Aldi-Midikeyboard (immerhin Yamaha) zugelegt und ein MidiInterface (auch Yamaha UX16) gekauft und alles angeschlossen, Treiber installiert usw. Aus dem Internet hab ich dann das Programm Kristall runtergeladen und dachte ich hätte alles. Denkste! nix klappt! Aus dem Keyboard kommt nix im Computer (Laptop mit Windows XP) an. Hab schon Stunden gesucht aber keine Lösung gefunden. Bin allerdings auch ziemlich unwissend.
Wer kann mir helfen?
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## The_Maegges (21. Februar 2009)

Mal so aus dem Bauch raus:

Midi - In vom Keyboard mit dem Midi-Out des Rechners verbunden und umgekehrt?
Einer der beliebtesten Einsteigerfehler.


----------



## bokay (21. Februar 2009)

Bei manchen "Keyboards" (Also denen die nicht reine Steuergeräte sind) muss man "Local Off" einstellen damit MIDI Signale weitergeleitet werden...

Schon die Handbücher durchgeschaut?

War bei dem Yamaha Keyboard keine Software dabei?


----------



## chmee (22. Februar 2009)

Nebenbei der Hinweis, dass Doppelpostings in allen Foren sehr ungern gesehen werden!

mfg chmee

**EDIT** *LocalOff* kenne ich als Ausschalten der Soundausgabe bei Tastendruck. Nur MIDI-Daten werden vom Synth gespielt. Bei *LocalOn* werden Midi-Daten gesendet UND der Sound wird gespielt, was im ungünstigen Fall zu Doppelsounds führt, weil zusätzlich zum Spielsound ( über Tastatur ) auch das Midi-Signal gespielt wird.


----------

